# Macro Challenge!  Grain of RICE!



## cgipson1

Challenge to all Macro lovers! Light and shoot a grain of rice, and try to show as much detail on the rice as possible. It should be dry... and preferably long grain, to make the challenge more even.

Long Grain Basmati









100% crop


----------



## Tomeek

I was looking at it thinking "what the heck is this???" something so normal can look soo strange close up. Awesome!


----------



## jake337

Gonna have to bust out the tokina 100mm tonight1


----------



## cgipson1

It was fun trying to get some detail out of it. I crosslit it trying to get the grain to show... almost crystalline!  This started when I was trying to yank on Lightspeeds chain.. about trying to capture a gnat "smaller than a grain of rice" lol!


----------



## DorkSterr

Heres a quick shot of some grain of rice.






Crop:


----------



## cgipson1

I broke a grain of rice in half.. standard long grain Basmati... and tried to get a shot of the end of it.


----------



## kyrontf

Neat stuff.  I've never seen grains of rice so close up.   I'll try and make an entry soon!


----------



## Aloicious

I'll have to try this when I get home from work, I've shot some grains of table salt and black pepper flakes that came out pretty good.


----------



## jake337

100% crop





100% crop with curves adjusment


----------



## cgipson1

We need a judge... I can't do it, I'm biased! lol!  Any volunteers?


----------



## kyrontf

Here's my shot!  I'm biased too - I like all the shots so far. 






And a not-so-clean 100% crop...


----------



## cgipson1

yea.. kind of fun to see what people come up with!  Good shots so far!


----------



## jake337

I added 100% crops.


----------



## Crollo

Tomeek said:


> I was looking at it thinking "what the heck is this???" something so normal can look soo strange close up. Awesome!



There are certain things you _don't_ want to see up close, trust me.


----------



## LungFish

I cannot possibly win this, but here's my attempt.




Grain of rice by clavain1, on Flickr

100%




Cropped grain of rice by clavain1, on Flickr


----------



## baturn

I made the mistake of cooking the rice first. Then I ate it.


----------



## cgipson1

LungFish said:


> I cannot possibly win this, but here's my attempt.
> 
> 
> Grain of rice by clavain1, on Flickr
> 
> 100%
> 
> 
> Cropped grain of rice by clavain1, on Flickr



No "winning" to it.. but having fun doing it, and hopefully learning something new from the attempt. That is the real WIN!


----------



## Aloicious

not great, but I'm still getting the hang of Macro...need to work on my DOF control when close to 1:1 i'm finding out.






100%





thats jasmine rice BTW, the yellow grain is just an oddball one out of them...


----------



## jake337

LungFish said:


> I cannot possibly win this, but here's my attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grain of rice by clavain1, on Flickr
> 
> 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cropped grain of rice by clavain1, on Flickr



There are no winners!  Just having some fun.  Each photograph posted by everone most likely has something one of the others don't.  The practice is the real win.


----------



## cgipson1

Aloicious said:


> not great, but I'm still getting the hang of Macro...need to work on my DOF control when close to 1:1 i'm finding out.
> 
> thats jasmine rice BTW, the yellow grain is just an oddball one out of them...



Cool! Hmmm.. is Yellow Rice like Yellow Snow?  lol!


----------



## Aloicious

cgipson1 said:


> Cool! Hmmm.. is Yellow Rice like Yellow Snow?  lol!



lol, I hope not, but I wasn't planning on eating it either...


----------



## unpopular

ok. i'm game. i'll try tonight after santa stops by.


----------



## unpopular

This was a BAD idea. It wouldn't be so bad if it was on the grain, I'd just insist on washing the rice from now on.

No. While you can't see it clearly, the bug is INSIDE the grain. Now I am wondering how many nearly microscopic insects I eat every single day and don't even know about it. Gipson, damn you, now I am going to have an eating disorder.


----------



## cgipson1

unpopular said:


> This was a BAD idea. It wouldn't be so bad if it was on the grain, I'd just insist on washing the rice from now on.
> 
> No. While you can't see it clearly, the bug is INSIDE the grain. Now I am wondering how many nearly microscopic insects I eat every single day and don't even know about it. Gipson, damn you, now I am going to have an eating disorder.



Another one bites the dust!


----------



## unpopular

OH GOD! and how many of these things ARE DUST that we breath in?!

... i think i'll just hold my breath from now on.


----------



## Kerbouchard

More than you care to know about.  Rice and cereal are particularly bad about this.  The bugs just show that it has been on the shelf for a while, but there are _always_ eggs.  I learned this the hard way in the Navy.  On deployment, we had those little sealed cereal packs.  The first few months of deployment, everything was all good.  About 3 months into it, there started to be bugs in the cereal.  Now, these were sealed, individual packs.  Only one explanation...all cereal has eggs in it, you just shouldn't give them time to hatch.  

Happy eating.


unpopular said:


> This was a BAD idea. It wouldn't be so bad if it was on the grain, I'd just insist on washing the rice from now on.
> 
> No. While you can't see it clearly, the bug is INSIDE the grain. Now I am wondering how many nearly microscopic insects I eat every single day and don't even know about it. Gipson, damn you, now I am going to have an eating disorder.


----------



## unpopular

100% eww


----------



## cgipson1

Just added protein.. no big deal! lol!


----------



## LightSpeed

unpopular said:


> This was a BAD idea. It wouldn't be so bad if it was on the grain, I'd just insist on washing the rice from now on.
> 
> No. While you can't see it clearly, the bug is INSIDE the grain. Now I am wondering how many nearly microscopic insects I eat every single day and don't even know about it. Gipson, damn you, now I am going to have an eating disorder.



Jesus,

Ok I'm a fan

Gipson, you are going to have to step it up, son.


----------



## unpopular

There is already certain Larvae-like quality to rice that is kinda gross. This is not helped up close and backlit.


----------



## cgipson1

LightSpeed said:


> Jesus,
> 
> Ok I'm a fan
> 
> Gipson, you are going to have to step it up, son.



What do you mean? At least I am smart enough to pick BUG FREE rice!  lol!


----------



## unpopular

That was the first grain I picked out, too and my wife is like "what are the odds ... oh. eww. I don't want to think about that."


----------



## cgipson1




----------



## unpopular

now they look kind of cute.


----------



## cgipson1

unpopular said:


> now they look kind of cute.



hahahaha.. that was sort of my intention!


----------



## Audible_Chocolate

lol its fun to see how random a photo can but yet very interesting


----------



## cgipson1

yea.. I have a whacked sense of humor! (But at least I have a sense of humor.. there are some here who don't!)


----------



## unpopular

I'm just curious, though. At what point is a macro a micro?

My first image was not cropped at all, and the second only cropped to a square aspect ratio. I figure the first one is in the neighborhood of 20x. Being that this is a macro challenge, am I disqualified?

(seriously tho, what is the difference between macroscopic and microscopic?)


----------



## cgipson1

unpopular said:


> I'm just curious, though. At what point is a macro a micro?
> 
> My first image was not cropped at all, and the second only cropped to a square aspect ratio. I figure the first one is in the neighborhood of 20x. Being that this is a macro challenge, am I disqualified?
> 
> (seriously tho, what is the difference between macroscopic and microscopic?)



The *macroscopic scale* is the length scale on which objects or processes are of a size that is measurable and observable by the naked eye.  

he *microscopic scale* is the scale of size or length used to describe objects smaller than those that can easily be seen by the naked eye and which require a lens or microscope to see them clearly.


----------



## willis_927

This should have been a "guess what the photo is of" thread... I wonder if anyone would have figured it out at 100% crop.


----------



## unpopular

cgipson1 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just curious, though. At what point is a macro a micro?
> 
> My first image was not cropped at all, and the second only cropped to a square aspect ratio. I figure the first one is in the neighborhood of 20x. Being that this is a macro challenge, am I disqualified?
> 
> (seriously tho, what is the difference between macroscopic and microscopic?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *macroscopic scale* is the length scale on which objects or processes are of a size that is measurable and observable by the naked eye.
> 
> he *microscopic scale* is the scale of size or length used to describe objects smaller than those that can easily be seen by the naked eye and which require a lens or microscope to see them clearly.
Click to expand...


oh, ok. So the rice itself is macroscopic, but the features of the insect inside would be approaching microscopic scale.


----------



## cgipson1

unpopular said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just curious, though. At what point is a macro a micro?
> 
> My first image was not cropped at all, and the second only cropped to a square aspect ratio. I figure the first one is in the neighborhood of 20x. Being that this is a macro challenge, am I disqualified?
> 
> (seriously tho, what is the difference between macroscopic and microscopic?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *macroscopic scale* is the length scale on which objects or processes are of a size that is measurable and observable by the naked eye.
> 
> he *microscopic scale* is the scale of size or length used to describe objects smaller than those that can easily be seen by the naked eye and which require a lens or microscope to see them clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh, ok. So the rice itself is macroscopic, but the features of the insect inside would be approaching microscopic scale.
Click to expand...


Yes! But after you eat it, would it really matter?


----------

